# Unburnt Fuel Smell in Cabin - Idling only



## beb5202 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi All,

First off, you guys are the best in all that you do to help others. I think this forum is incredible, and the followers on it amaze me. I am a new user on the forum, but have been looking over the forum for years as a guest.

I currently own a 2012 Cruze 1LT with 41,000 miles. I've taken my vehicle to several different certified Chevrolet dealerships (3) in the area and none of them have been able to diagnose my problem (over 9 different service appointments).

The problem: when my car sits for 30+ seconds, the inside of my vehicle begins to smell of unburnt gasoline. It doesn't matter if the fan is slow or fast, and the direction of the air does not matter either. The car can be morning-started cold or errands-all-day hot, same amount of gas smell. The dealership technicians have stated "I smell the gas coming through the HVAC", but none of them know where to even begin to start looking. The only thing they have found is several oil leaks (which have since been taken care of) and a few coolant leaks. However, my coolant level continues to drop.

Any insight on this? I know so many people have had situations like this, but none exactly like this. Thank you!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check that your spark plugs are tightened down. Drove us crazy trying to find that smell on another car, and loose spark plugs on Cruzes are pretty common.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Any other scenario that can cause this? I have the exact same issue on my car. Checked the spark plugs n fuel line no smell or no signs of leaks (hard to tell really) thanks to a member on the fb pages for direxting me here btw.

Mine occurs the exact same times.


Unless im missing another thread actually pertaining to this my bad. Too many threads to find it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Late model vehicles, Cruze included, have a fuel system that is not vented to atmosphere.
There is a onboard vacuum pump the performs a system performance test from time to time........highly sensative, it can even pick up a too lightly closed gas cap and will set a code.

All that to say there is likely a seep on the high pressure side of the system....this is not monitered.

Since the car is not noted for fuel system leaks you are going to have to play detective.
The dealer is at a disadvantage.....they will have little luck picking up on a fuel oder when every vehicle in the building is potentally making a similar oder.

If this is a pressure side leak you must look at every inch of the fuel line visable to you.....it runs from the tank to the injector rail underhood.
Look for stains....gasoline dries brown and gritty....and it dries fast.

Look carefully at the fuel injectors where they meet the head....same thing, brown stains......if you are fast you might catch it while it is still damp but the head is so warm it evaporates fast.....like 15 seconds fast.

On a windless day, allow it to idle on the driveway.....try to determine an area of the car where the oder seems strongest.....good eyes/strong flashlights are the order of the day.

When you find the source, then get it to the dealer....otherwise, don't expect too much success.....tracking down fuel oder is tough....on everyone.

Rob


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazing tips. Thanks man


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

"First off, you guys are the best in all that you do to help others. I think this forum is incredible, and the followers on it amaze me. I am a new user on the forum, but have been looking over the forum for years as a guest."

I second the motion. This is an incredible forum. ccasion14:


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Ya time to take it in
This morning it was so strong I got a headache off it.


----------



## beb5202 (Mar 10, 2015)

These tips are awesome, I will be sure to do all of them when I park the car tonight.

I'm (almost) glad to hear MINI 3NI is having the same problem, nobody at any of the dealerships have been able to help me out and seem to shoo me away. My warranty expires in 5,000 miles so I'd really like to get this resolved.

Any ideas on the coolant still leaking?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

beb5202 said:


> These tips are awesome, I will be sure to do all of them when I park the car tonight.
> 
> I'm (almost) glad to hear MINI 3NI is having the same problem, nobody at any of the dealerships have been able to help me out and seem to shoo me away. My warranty expires in 5,000 miles so I'd really like to get this resolved.
> 
> Any ideas on the coolant still leaking?


See if you can get them to sniff your car outside the service bays. There are so many odors inside that the techs may not be able to smell the gas. As for coolant leaks, a few possible areas - water pump (covered for 150,000 miles/10 years), reservoir tank/cap interface, and various junctions where coolant lines meet. See if your dealership will put in the florescent dye to help track this down.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi evryone,

I am having similar issues with my 2013 Cruze LT. My dealer replaced the water pump (for the 3rd time) because I was loosing coolant. A few days after that, I started smelling unburnt fuel when starting the engine and turning on the fan at idle. While driving the car, I can't smell anything at all.

I also noticed a minor leak on the exhaust pipe which I believe is used for the turbo. I find it off that I am getting this issue right after the dealer worked on my car.
Not only this, but my engine started ticking at idle and I said I might be a bad tank of gas. But after 2 other fill ups, I and still getting a ticking noise at idle. The only other thing I changed on the car was the oil. I went from 5W30 Pennzoil Platinum to 5W30 Pennzoil Ultra.

I found a post where someone was suggesting to disconnect the electrical connector going to my solenoid purge valve to see if the ticking would go away. I did that and it had not effect what so ever.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

So I went back to listen to the purge valve once again and I felt it vibrates inside and removing the electrical cable reduces the ticking. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylxO_SslQIY. I ordered one from RockAuto to see if it will get rid of the ticking.


----------



## McElhany00 (Jan 22, 2018)

I had the same problem. Fuel smell at idle with heater running and could not find a leak anywhere, dealer could not find the leak anywhere. Figured I would check the spark plugs as mentioned but figured that was not the problem. As soon as I pulled the coil pack I smelled fuel, found #3 spark plug was not tight. Went ahead and replaced the plugs since I was right there and put it back together. Fuel smell is gone now! I never would have found that problem on my own. Thanks for posting this on here!


----------

